# Karcher K4 Premium - any good?



## DON 41D (Jan 21, 2008)

My trusty Karcher K2950 has finally given up after giving 8 years of trouble free service. I spotted the deal below on homebase for a Karcher K4 Premium which is on offer at half price - £149. Sounds like a good deal, anybody on here got one? It will be mainly used for the car, but also cleaning around the house from time to time.

http://www.homebase.co.uk/en/homebaseuk/karcher-k4-premium-home-pressure-washer-445034?cm_mmc=Email-_-Homebase-_-HBBF38AB2-_-KarcherK4&_$ja=tsid:21484|cgn:HBBF38AB2&pEmail=<%user.CustomAttribute.UserID%>@homebase.co.uk


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

DON 41D said:


> My trusty Karcher K2950 has finally given up after giving 8 years of trouble free service. I spotted the deal below on homebase for a Karcher K4 Premium which is on offer at half price - £149. Sounds like a good deal, anybody on here got one? It will be mainly used for the car, but also cleaning around the house from time to time.
> 
> http://www.homebase.co.uk/en/homebaseuk/karcher-k4-premium-home-pressure-washer-445034?cm_mmc=Email-_-Homebase-_-HBBF38AB2-_-KarcherK4&_=tsid:21484|cgn:HBBF38AB2&pEmail=<%user.CustomAttribute.UserID%>@homebase.co.uk


Yup, great PW and a decent price, i would snap it up :thumb:


----------



## nappy (Oct 3, 2006)

There version down from that is £60 more expensive!! 

I have that one after getting it on sale before from them. It was light and day better than my old K2. Came with 3yr back up also.


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

I've got one it's a decent machine. Sometimes good deals on the karcher outlet site but you don't always get a good guarantee


----------



## Starfox (Sep 22, 2012)

Also might pick this up - was looking for a new power washer and can't bring myself to spend £400+ on one of the more expensive brands so was looking for a Karcher one. Have used the K3 for years without any failure so considering purchasing this K4 when on offer.

Thanks!

Also - meant to ask - the 'Eco' one of this model for sale, is there much advantage for it compared with this one on offer?


----------



## clioryan (Aug 22, 2012)

Have a look on b&q aswell I'm sure I seen it for £127 can't remember fully but defo have a look


----------



## C-Max (Oct 1, 2015)

I purchased the K4 this year. I'm very impressed. Not too heavy. Hose is long enough. And a good variation in spray power.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

** Little Tip**

If you're buying it on the offer from Homebase, and you have Nectar points... Homebase are also giving you half of your Nectar points back when you convert them to vouchers.

I know, because we've got about £80 in nectar points at the moment, and was thinking of getting this offer. I'd essentially get £40 back in Nectar points so the K4 PW would be ~£100


----------



## Fraggles (May 12, 2011)

Yep top bit of kit, I got the one which came complete with the lance and patio cleaning attachments, mostly use it on the cars but these things are epic on patio slabs and brick pathways too


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Its what I have and it does everything I need of it...gets used weekly and the eco feature is nice for doing wheels and engine bays.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

nick_mcuk said:


> Its what I have and it does everything I need of it...gets used weekly and the eco feature is nice for doing wheels and engine bays.


The Eco one is not half price. Confusing as some are 2 y warranty and some are 3/5 yr warranty.


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Not trying to ruin your party here, but in general it's a good idea to get a 6-series or the better. They have full metal pumps. I have an old 6.85 bought back in 2008, and still runs like day 1. Look at the inlet temp on the machines, if 60c they're fine. 


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## nappy (Oct 3, 2006)

To be honest £450 for a power washer would be out of my budget when you still only get the 3yr warranty with the metal pump and same plastic case ect.


----------



## N22CK_C (May 3, 2006)

I bought the K4 on the deal Homebase has on. Great pressure washer (so far) and like said above you can use your Nectar points for more discount.:thumb:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

nappy said:


> To be honest £450 for a power washer would be out of my budget when you still only get the 3yr warranty with the metal pump and same plastic case ect.


Good point.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Oldsparky said:


> I've got one it's a decent machine. Sometimes good deals on the karcher outlet site but you don't always get a good guarantee


The K4 eco has a 5 year warranty. 


Starfox said:


> Also might pick this up - was looking for a new power washer and can't bring myself to spend £400+ on one of the more expensive brands so was looking for a Karcher one. Have used the K3 for years without any failure so considering purchasing this K4 when on offer.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Also - meant to ask - the 'Eco' one of this model for sale, is there much advantage for it compared with this one on offer?


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

My old Karcher failed me yesterday
Jumped in on the Homebase offer
Look forward to trying it later


----------



## Starfox (Sep 22, 2012)

Still not bought this one yet - I am torn between this or going for something more. A family member has a TX12 100 and swears by it and claims I would be wasting my money going to a Karcher. Second hand one only 2 years old used by for domestic is up for sale close by me for £300. So it is double what the Karcher is plus I am not sure if I would have to buy any attachments yet for it as well.

Any advise on what to do?! Is the TX12 100 overkill for washing a couple of cars every week?


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Starfox said:


> Still not bought this one yet - I am torn between this or going for something more. A family member has a TX12 100 and swears by it and claims I would be wasting my money going to a Karcher. Second hand one only 2 years old used by for domestic is up for sale close by me for £300. So it is double what the Karcher is plus I am not sure if I would have to buy any attachments yet for it as well.
> 
> Any advise on what to do?! Is the TX12 100 overkill for washing a couple of cars every week?


£149 with at least three years of worry free washing twice a week. I'd get another Karcher for the next few years at £149.


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

Tried the K4 yesterday and am pleased with it.
My PW use is quite low to average I should think as I use it on the 2 cars through the winter, also clean the drive, patio and path down the side of the house twice a year.
So probably use it 30 times a year.
My old one I figured was 12 years old. It simply burst the water pipe within itself somewhere. The pump was still ok


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Any good?

https://www.karcheroutlet.co.uk/products/product.asp?id=5177


----------



## Raptor_F22 (Apr 8, 2015)

DON 41D said:


> My trusty Karcher K2950 has finally given up after giving 8 years of trouble free service. I spotted the deal below on homebase for a Karcher K4 Premium which is on offer at half price - £149. Sounds like a good deal, anybody on here got one? It will be mainly used for the car, but also cleaning around the house from time to time.
> 
> http://www.homebase.co.uk/en/homebaseuk/karcher-k4-premium-home-pressure-washer-445034?cm_mmc=Email-_-Homebase-_-HBBF38AB2-_-KarcherK4&_=tsid:21484|cgn:HBBF38AB2&pEmail=<%user.CustomAttribute.UserID%>@homebase.co.uk


Hi, when I ran my detailing business I used the K4 Premium EcoLogic, it was fantastic. The power cable length is quite short though. For personal/light commercial use it's spot on I'd say.

Btw I'm not up to date with the thread but if you haven't bought it yet get it from the karcher online outlet, it's £99! I got mine from the outlet and there was nothing wrong with it. Worked perfectly


----------



## Raptor_F22 (Apr 8, 2015)

Simz said:


> Any good?
> 
> https://www.karcheroutlet.co.uk/products/product.asp?id=5177


Yup, that's the one! :thumb:


----------



## Starfox (Sep 22, 2012)

Went to see about the second hand TX12 this morning and just missed out on it but the shop who were selling it give me an amazing price of £515 for a new one which I couldn't refuse so I came home with it!



















Buzzing! Can't use it yet though - am getting a 15m hose made to replace the 8m standard one...hopefully a lifetime purchase.


----------



## C-Max (Oct 1, 2015)

Starfox said:


> Also might pick this up - was looking for a new power washer and can't bring myself to spend £400+ on one of the more expensive brands so was looking for a Karcher one./QUOTE]
> 
> What changed your mind ?


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

K4 compact stand alone in Argos, £120 with 3 year guarantee. £86 at Karcher outlet with 12m guarantee. Tend to favour the Argos one for £24 more.
Just in case anyone is looking.

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Produ...as8kCFYL1HwodbN4FXg#pdpFullProductInformation

https://www.karcheroutlet.co.uk/products/product.asp?id=5420


----------



## markoneill (Mar 24, 2009)

I managed to pick up a K4 Premium Eco on the Amazon Lightning Deals for £155!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009QX8B9Y/ref=sr_ph?ie=UTF8&qid=1448752337&sr=1&keywords=karcher


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

markoneill said:


> I managed to pick up a K4 Premium Eco on the Amazon Lightning Deals for £155!
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009QX8B9Y/ref=sr_ph?ie=UTF8&qid=1448752337&sr=1&keywords=karcher


Coming up @£219


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Have you tried karcher outlet? Sorry if you have


----------



## Starfox (Sep 22, 2012)

C-Max said:


> Starfox said:
> 
> 
> > Also might pick this up - was looking for a new power washer and can't bring myself to spend £400+ on one of the more expensive brands so was looking for a Karcher one.
> ...


Trying out the TX power washer the family member had and speaking to a few of the local suppliers on this model compared with a more standard Karcher/Nilfisk etc.... I know it is very much overkill but got it at a good price and figure it will last for years and years.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

markoneill said:


> I managed to pick up a K4 Premium Eco on the Amazon Lightning Deals for £155!
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009QX8B9Y/ref=sr_ph?ie=UTF8&qid=1448752337&sr=1&keywords=karcher


 Same model I have got and it is a decently powerful pressure washer.

Under Karchers strange warranty system, it comes with a 5 year warranty, as opposed to the 3 year warranty of the standard K4 and I can confirm that it is a no-quibble warrenty; if it breaks, just take it to any Karcher approved service centre and show them the sales receipt and they will endeavour to repair it in 24 hours 

PS so makes sure you get a good photocopy / scan of the receipt now, in case it starts to fade, like mine did ...


----------

